# Bumper Nicotine Boost



## Hooked (29/11/17)

Who stocks Xyphe Bumper Nicotine Booster?

On 10 Nov. Xyphe @zanderwyn said that "Preorders have only now opened up to we will publish a full list of stockists as soon as this is finalised." Nothing has been heard since...


----------



## Gadgetboy (29/11/17)

tagging along


----------



## Hooked (29/11/17)

Finally a response from Xyphe:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introducing-bumper-nic-boster.t43636/#post-610038


----------

